# Winter Camping



## sicpuppy (Sep 16, 2007)

hello.. 
looking for a little help... i currently own a lance truck camper and i love it but the wife finds it too small and does not enjoy camping in it so we are now considering a 28 or 23 krs.. what i wanted to know is if anyone has used there campers for winter camping??? i have used my lance camper for snowmobiling in old forge ny with temps dropping to minus 19 degrees outside while nice and toasty inside (the campground has a clean bath house so i do not use the campers plumbing, i just keep it winterized as normal) has anyone used a outback in this type of camping??? thanks for any info ..scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi sicpuppy
















to Outbackers! 

We live in Southern California, so I cannot help you with your question about camping in below freezing weather with an Outback, but someone will be along soon to help you. My guess is that if you keep it winterized, then your main concern will be staying warm. Space heaters (if you have hookups) and down comforters would be on my check list for sure!

We have a 28krs and love it...I'm sure you'll feel the same way if it will work for you









Good luck!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!

I plan on doing some winter camping in mine as well. This is our first year with our TT, so I don't have any experience with it yet. I am considering installing electric tank heaters so we can at least have running water. I don't plan on camping dry in the wintertime so this will hopefully work out for us.

One thing I did notice is that the rear slide is very poorly insulated. When we bought the TT the salesman insisted that it is okay to use the rear bed without extending it. This was totally incorrect. The owner's manual states that it can't be used without deploying it because the ceiling supports can't handle the weight.

The other thing that concerns me is how the TT will handle on snowy/icy roads. I suppose that I will have to buy chains for it before our first winter trip.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We camped up in PA in oct. and nov. We used the propane heater and that thing will run you out of the camper. We also use an ceramic space heater to help stabilize the temp inside and at home on the shore line so nothing inside freezes before we leave. I installed on of these.

















Its a T valve for winterizing the lines. It takes all of 5 minutes. I even catch the "old" pink stuff and reuse it. I learned that here, does it really go bad? Its not like a truck, so I say no and reuse it. I just pour a little in the traps and tanks when im done. With the encolsed underbelley and the heat on, the tanks and lines wont freeze. So go caming in the fall and winter, just bring some firewood and a jacket. I dont camp in the snow, thats my limit but thanks to global warming we dont get snow here anymore.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

I'v been down to 14* in my OB. It was still 70* inside. The furnace was on all night and it eats up the propane. But it does fine.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

As long as you don't use the plumbing you should be fine
The outback is not a true 4 season camper
I would look around where the wiring and plumbing comes in and put a little insulation in those areas to keep down any cool air from entering the camper
Also some insulation under the slide out matteress may also help keep the coolnest down

Don


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

We too have a 28KRS and camp all year long. Although most of our trips are during the winter months, we don't incur many "extremely" cold nights. See, we live and do most of our camping in Florida and we have never used "the pink stuff"







. If you choose the 28KRS I know you will like it as we do ours. Good luck.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We pulled our Outback from Toronto Canada to Florida in January 2006. Had to spend nights in freezing temps on the way down and the Outback did great. Furnace kept the OB warm. We could walk on the floor in sock feet and still felt warm.

Key thing to watch is condensation. I have Max Air vents and kept one open the entire time. We didn't use the plumbing/water until we hit warmer temps.

Towed in a snow storm on our way back. Just took it easy and slow and the Truck and Outback handled great.

Wayne


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

We have camped in the Outback when the snow was right up to the top step, and seeing as we have a fiver that's kind of deep. It stayed nice and toasty inside and as long as we didn't use the plumbing it was not a problem, and was a great experience. Really the most concern was pulling it, this was not a problem at all once I got used to it however I did adjust the brakes a little different.

Good luck and have fun!

Steve


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah condensation can be a BIG problem. I noticed it the first time we went out in the winter. Leaving a roof vent open did help but I have been thinking of getting one of these. 
http://www.dehumidifier.ws/25_pt_.htm or
http://www.breathepureair.com/woods_wmd25w.html

just let it drain in the sink.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with the rear slide insulation as it is the same as all the walls in the trailer. The issue is air circulation which is poor in the queen slide.

With the water system winterized you can camp in any weather and will stay warm and if it will only get to the 20s during the night but mid to upper 30's during the day then no need to winterize it. I have camped in ours when the outside temp dropped to the teens but was above freezing during the day. No issues.

Leave a vent or two open to help control condensation and all will be well.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

Really enjoy this discussion because we have talked about winter camping but have never done it so everyone please keep chiming in for those of us without experience. Thanks.

Lori

Oh and love z-family's picture


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

I have no experience with winter camping in a trailer but have done a small amount of information gathering on the web because I want to travel in my Outback year round. (Steelhead fishing happens in the winter uknow!)
I found information from RV Solar (http://www.rvsolarelectric.com/) about a catalytic heater which uses the propane from the trailer but has no electrical drain. They said you can run the trailer's furnace at a minimum setting to keep the water systems from freezing but use the catalytic heater to heat the trailer over nite to keep the thermostat from going on and off and use a lot of battery power. The catalytic heater also uses less propane.
$.03
G


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

As many have said, watch the condensation and the night time temps and you'll be fine. We use ours year round and usually don't have a problem. I have had the water lines freeze up on me twice though - fortunately, no damage. The heater keeps the tt toasty warm. Just remember to have a backup emergency plan in case the heater stops working for some reason. We keep winter sleeping bags under the dinnette just in case.

Scott


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Having camped in the N GA mtns. the last two Christmases, with the actual temp being 22 and the wind chill much lower, condensation is a problem. But, left the a/c on "dry" for a while with the temp up, and it cleared up all the moisture. Also use "Dri-Z-Airs" from CW......ee4308 told me about them, and they really do a good job. I can imagine a small dehumidifier would be best, though. Haven't ventured out in snow, but the temps were very cold, and, as other have chimed in, the heater is MORE than sufficient. On the slide deal? I don't think the slide seals keep out as much cold as I noticed a draft around the double slide on my 31RQS, and on the side slide AND rear slide on the 27RSDS. Also, the boys were in the rear slide of the 27RSDS and were freezing, and I was burning up in the front bedroom. Closeable heat vents really help in this area, to push more hot air in the area of the rear slide and keep you from breaking a sweat in the queen bedroom!!
Darlene


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Make good friends with your local propane store!


----------

